# Guess what..........



## pinkemz (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi guys,
I couldnt wait any longer i had to do another test so bought the digital clear blue ones and guess what.............. I AM PREGNANT says 2-3 weeks i know its early days and i shouldnt get excited but im PREGNANT. 
Any tips or advice please let me know xxxxx


----------



## Steff (Apr 7, 2011)

Emz thats great news congratulations


----------



## Fandange (Apr 7, 2011)

Congrats, Emz..... my advice is take it easy, and go with the flow - as you say it's early days, yet.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 7, 2011)

Congratulations Emz!


----------



## newbs (Apr 7, 2011)

Congratulations!  Let the antenatal clinic know asap so that they can start your appointments.  Hope things go smoothly for you.


----------



## teapot8910 (Apr 7, 2011)

Congratulations!!  xx


----------



## margie (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Emz - congratulations. You should get yourself an appointment as soon as possible with your Dr to get all your referrals set up. Call your DSN who may arrange for you to have an appointment at your diabetic clinic. Some run special clinics fro pregnant ladies. Make sure that you are taking enough folic acid, remember to breathe.

Good luck with everything.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Apr 7, 2011)

Excellent News...............relax and enjoy


----------



## Blythespirit (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow! Congratulations! 
As has already been said, make an appointment with you GP as soon as you can and get everthing in motion. Then relax and enjoy as much as possible. You've got 8 and a half months to wait til you get him or her. XXXXX


----------



## Estellaa (Apr 8, 2011)

Congrats duck


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 8, 2011)

congratulations  ....it did not take too long ,good luck


----------



## Natalie123 (Apr 8, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## pinkemz (Apr 8, 2011)

hi grahams mum no didnt take too long at all. Think it was the first time ha ha only month been trying i am soo lucky just hope everything will be ok.


----------



## KateR (Apr 8, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## FM001 (Apr 9, 2011)

Congratulations and best of luck.


----------



## MrsCLH (Apr 10, 2011)

Yay congratulations! You are lucky like me too, it was our first try as well


----------



## bev (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi Pinkemz,

Congratulations.Bev


----------



## pinkemz (Apr 11, 2011)

hi guys, just had my latest hba1c 6.6% the lowest it has ever been so happy xxxx


----------



## margie (Apr 11, 2011)

pinkemz said:


> hi guys, just had my latest hba1c 6.6% the lowest it has ever been so happy xxxx



You are pleased with it, I answered in your other thread. It can only help you and the little one - so another reason for you to be happy.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 11, 2011)

pinkemz said:


> hi guys, just had my latest hba1c 6.6% the lowest it has ever been so happy xxxx



Congratulations and best wishes to you, and well done on the 6.6%  Sheena


----------



## Tezzz (Apr 12, 2011)

Congratulations from me!


----------



## Jennywren (Apr 12, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 12, 2011)

Woooohoooo congrats xxxx another one to the cub =D


----------



## pinkemz (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind messages xxxxxx


----------



## Laura22 (Apr 19, 2011)

Congratulations!!  xx


----------

